# What to do About a CRAZY mare.



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

First off, I would put her on Mare Magic to help with any hormonal problems.

Second, look up the clinton anderson groundwork. People can roll their eyes and call me a Natural Horsemanship cultist if they would like, but my mare was absolutely dangerous like this when I first started showing her. The groundwork has totally turned her around because now she respects me. She hasn't had any dangerous behavior in months and I'm using her for kids lessons now.

You can find episodes to watch at www.downunderhorsemanship.tv . There is even an episode with a dangerous paint mare who is similar to what you are describing that he worked with.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

First no don't breed her just to breed her. Second you could try a hormone supplement specifically made for moody mares to see if it helps however if you cant control her now by yourself witg her being used daily i don't think itd be a good idea to takr her to college where there will be times she may sit for a few days and you could end up more severely injured. On the other hand if the mare supp. helps then go ahead and take her. The thing is you need to look at your safety being a first time owner it may be in both if tour best interests to sell her to someone more knowledgeable and buy something more suited to your knowledge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

I would NOT breed her. There are way too many unwanted horses right now. You would be making another one and it would likely inherit the mare's traits and learn her behaviors. So that's not the answer. I agree with the mare supplements but she also needs some ground work done. Clinton Anderson's Noworriesclub and his DVDs have been extremely helpful to me. I would check that out and start getting her trained right away. Or find a trainer who uses a similar method. Good luck!


----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)

ktrolson said:


> I would NOT breed her. There are way too many unwanted horses right now. You would be making another one and it would likely inherit the mare's traits and learn her behaviors. So that's not the answer. I agree with the mare supplements but she also needs some ground work done. Clinton Anderson's Noworriesclub and his DVDs have been extremely helpful to me. I would check that out and start getting her trained right away. Or find a trainer who uses a similar method. Good luck!


I was going to use my best friends stallion who is good natured, and a sweet heart for a stallion. The baby wouldn't be unwanted at all. My school uses Clinton Anderson, and I love his version. I will check out what he would do. I also Have done to much with her just to sell her. She may be my first horse, but I have helped my school train then, and I have been around them all my life. I just cant sell her.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh goodness don't breed her! Mares give so much to the baby, especially when it comes to manners and behaviors. As someone who has worked with mostly broodmares and babies for the last 13 years, I can rightfully say that if you can't train and/or work with this mare, you will not be able to properly handle a baby. Having a baby will not "calm her down" as I have heard people say about moody mares, and a mare with behavioral issues and a lack of respect will not think twice about attacking a person if she happens to be a defensive and protective mother. Even the sweetest mares can be flat dangerous when her baby is involved. This year our sweet and loving mare(first time mom) stomped the resident pig to death for walking by her colt. That and threatening everything else has transferred to the colt, who now has killed three cats and chases anything smaller than him. I can hardly wait for him to be weaned and gelded. Thank goodness our dogs keep their distance from the horses. Babies are great, if you know what you are doing. They are so much better when they come from great mares.

You cannot count on the stallion to fix the problems you are havibg with your mare.

I agree with the above posters about the mare hormibe supplements. If you can't work with her, and won't sell her(I have one of those by the way), keep her as a pet. I make ample excuses for my pasture pet. She is so lucky to have me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I would agree that you should NOT BREED this mare. Even if you can find stallion equine Jesus don't breed your mare. She will raise the foal and she is not good enough in personality, training or breeding to warrant having her genes spread. I would also say that if this behavior is a result of handling then you will transfer those same habits to a baby. Work on one problem at a time and fix the mare first. If its hormonal try hormone supplements and marbling the mare. 

For her, I would suggest you talk to your school before take her. They may not want to assume the liability associated with the mare. They may also feel its a good training opportunity. 

If you can't sell her (by the way I think its unethical to sell a dangerous horse its better and safer to have them euthanized), than you need to find a trainer to help. Not someone who has trained their own personal using horse but a legitimate trainer and instructor. I suspect that it might be a combination of you guys.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm another one for Mare Magic. My mare turned into a horrid fire breathing monster once she started to pick up weight and she was on Red Cell. It was like night and day difference after she started on it. It takes awhile for it to build up in their system, about a week, so don't expect it to happen overnight.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that you should consider selling her to a more advanced rider. Very few horses are inherently evil. Some are much more difficult than others. My mare has been very difficult; I have spent a lot of money with a professional trainer getting her to be civilized. If I were to put her out in the pasture unridden for several months, she would have to go right back to the trainer. You are going off to college. Your whole life is about to change. Why not give your mare a chance at a successful career? Your parents would like to keep you forever. Aren't you glad that they are giving you a chance for a successful life? I advise you to sell the horse.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Please don't breed her, if your mare is tempermental then she could possibly pass these traits on to her foal. Breeding should be done to bring out and pass along the best possible traits. 

A friend of mine bought a mare that she didn't know was bred. The mare was was very rideable but she was tempermental. The mare stomped her own colt while stalled overnight, it was very sad. 

I like mare magic, my mare isn't very tempermental but I figured it couldn't hurt and might save her from the dreaded curse of being a chic ;-)

When I paid a friend to work with my gelding, I was outside with him everyday when he did roundpen work (he used CA) so that I could practice as well, watching the videos are great but having someone coach you through it is priceless.

Good Luck


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

REread your title then tell me if you still want to breed her.... Even if you did breed her and she was ok for a couple months I highly doubt that will change her for good. She sounds like she is to much horse for you. And even if you breed her to a "nice wonderful stud" that doesnt mean anything. What happens if your mare is a witch and wont let you near her foal?? Its going to start all over because the foal is going to think, mom hates/runs from that lady so why should I like her? Please reconsider the thought of breeding her.

If you want to keep her it sound likes you need professional help and lots of ground work, otherwise I would also consider selling her and buying something you can enjoy while in college


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm confused as to why people (not just this poster) go to breeding as the answer to fix problems with animals. It happens in the dog world, too. I have never seen an animal who was "cured" by being bred. I think it's a terrible myth that just keeps perpetuating the cycle of unwanted and dangerous animals being thrown into society. Whatever happened to only breeding the best of a line?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I personally think you should sell her to someone who isn't afraid of her. She sounds like a pushy, belligerent horse who needs a self confident handler/rider.

No breeding. All you'll wind up with is TWO horses you can't control. Plus, if you're going to college, just who is supposed to take care of mother and baby while you're off getting an education?

If you want to keep her, then BOTH of you need to go to a professional trainer/instructor, so you can learn to properly handle this mare. Otherwise, the horse will behave for the trainer, but once she comes home to you and your wishy-washy ways, she'll revert back.


----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)

Like I said selling her is out of the question. And I do deal with foals and their crazy mothers every day when school comes in. The baby wouldnt be unwanted, and she as wonderful traits about her that I would want to pass on. My bestfriend breaks horses, shes not just a girl who thinks she can do it. And I plan on taking all the horses I get to collage with me. Im going to the equestrian side, so I could board them and work with them everyday. The main resion I wont sell her is because I saved her from an unwanted home. She was my first horse, and I just cant give up on her. She might be to much horse for me, but that dosent matter. I will do what I must to be able to ride her again. I know it might sound like im a dumb butt, but after I came back from the E.R, I went to see her and she just looked at me like she knew what she did and was sorry.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

The FIRST thing you should do is have her checked by a repro vet. The mare be cystic. Throwing drugs (or herbs) at her could possibly worsen the situation.


----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)

mls said:


> The FIRST thing you should do is have her checked by a repro vet. The mare be cystic. Throwing drugs (or herbs) at her could possibly worsen the situation.


I fully plan on doing that when I get my trailer.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

She didn't remember what she did. She does not know what she did was wrong. She had no connection to her actions and you being hurt. She doesn't know she hurt you. Horses do not think like that. They do not feel remorse. They do not feel guilty. They do not feel sorry. 

She may have sensed you were hurt at the time and responded accordingly. They DO do that but she did not feel sorry for hurting you. 

I have seen dogs say "I am sorry. Please don't be mad." in their actions. Horses don't do that. 

It is thinking like that which proves you are not ready to handle a foal. 

Keep her as a pet for the rest of her life. People do it all the time. My mare would throw herself over backwards as a panic response and if she felt pressure on her head she would panic. This was due to an illness as a yearling. She was the first horse I broke to lead. I make all kinds of excuses for her, and since she won't ever be the problem of someone else, I can make those excuses. 

I couldn't imagine taking her to a boarding situation where other people might mishandle my precious nutty lady. They wouldn't be doing anything wrong, but I don't have the time to nor would I want her to mar my reputation of "This is how you work on Pixie's time. Don't do this, this, or this as you would with a normal horse. She is _special_." and she is. And she can be as long as I have her. 

I think college will be a big reality check for you, so I won't say anything on that. My advice is to keep your mare. Suffer through the blood, sweat, and tears to get her where you want training wise. Don't breed her until she is trained. Breeding her equates to giving up. Treat her like a show stallion. Don't breed her until she earns the right to. 

Oh god, I didn't think about this, but don't breed her until your senior year! College needs to be number 1! And if you breed her at the end of your junior year, you will have the baby when you graduate. You do NOT need to juggle a crazy mare, college, a job, AND a baby. Dear lord, that would be torture. Don't fool yourself into thinking you will be able to. We ALL think we can do it until we are there. 

Good luck with everything
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Holy crap, crazy situation.. If you can't sale the mare, have her vet checked like mls has advised, if she's having health issues I'd fix that asap, and then because this is your first horse and she's already "crazy" and unpredictable you really should send her to a trainer who is more experienced with horses like her. Whether caused by you or other factors these behaviors aren't good and that can get you seriously hurt, fast. Even though you think you can handle it, she's already shown you that she will hurt you. It will only escalate and things get worse if not dealt with by someone who really knows what they are doing, and after working with your mare they can also work with you and help you continue to do what they have with your mare. 

Absolutely do not breed her. If you are a beginner and you're already having problems with your mare bringing a foal into the situation will only make it worse, if you don't have experience with raising a foal of your own, and being a beginner with horses as well, you do not need any kind of business like raising a foal will be... I did see where you posted that you work with horses at school, that is a completely different situation. There are people there watching/helping you with those horses, foals, and situations. It's completely different than you coming home and being on your own with a horse that has already hurt you..

Please look into getting a trainer before things get worse for you BOTH.



redfox122194 said:


> The main resion I wont sell her is because I saved her from an unwanted home. She was my first horse, and I just cant give up on her. She might be to much horse for me, but that dosent matter. I will do what I must to be able to ride her again.


The responsible and best thing you can do for you both is to send her to a trainer.. Not your best friend. You might not want to give up on your horse but there comes a time when you have to do what's best for you and the horse, it's just being responsible. If the behaviors aren't corrected you could hurt both of you. You with physical injuries and a horse that knows she can push people around and possibly hurt people to get her way. 



redfox122194 said:


> I know it might sound like im a dumb butt, but after I came back from the E.R, I went to see her and she just looked at me like she knew what she did and was sorry.


Horses don't remember what they did, she's not sorry..


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

A tip for getting along with your equine professors. Do not ever say "I know" when they tell you how to do something, even if you do. Say "Okay". It makes a huge difference, as they will be less likely to try and prove how much you don't know. I don't know if you are inclined to say that, it is just a tip from a former student. My nephews do that to me when I am teaching them. I want to choke them out. Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why do I suspect this horse hasn't be corrected for small misbehaviours, which we all know lead to big ones. This behaviour comes about from inconsistancy on the handler's part. The other big mistake made when handlers get in trouble with horses is inappropriate petting/soothing. We can't treat them as tho soothing a toddler to reassure as the horse sees this as a reward. A true reward for a horse is the release of pressure, not words or petting.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

redfox122194 said:


> Like I said selling her is out of the question. And I do deal with foals and their crazy mothers every day when school comes in. The baby wouldnt be unwanted, and she as wonderful traits about her that I would want to pass on. My bestfriend breaks horses, shes not just a girl who thinks she can do it. And I plan on taking all the horses I get to collage with me. Im going to the equestrian side, so I could board them and work with them everyday. The main resion I wont sell her is because I saved her from an unwanted home. She was my first horse, and I just cant give up on her. She might be to much horse for me, but that dosent matter. I will do what I must to be able to ride her again. I know it might sound like im a dumb butt, but after I came back from the E.R, I went to see her and she just looked at me like she knew what she did and was sorry.


Youdon't get to take 'as many horses as you want' to college. There are restrictions.

You appear to have Black Stallion Syndrome, with a hint of My Little Pony Delusion.

Your horse was NOT sorry you got hurt. You're anthropomorphizing her and it's going to get you hurt even worse, or dead.

I doubt seriously that you're even of college age, even though you keep stating you're going soon. Your posts are _far_ too young and naive to be those of an almost-adult.

If you're unwilling to see that you're doing this horse NO FAVORS by keeping her, at least have the good sense to not bring a foal into this mess, and find a professional trainer who can actually HELP you with your issues. Your 'best friend' is probably as clueless as you are when it comes to horses with dangerous traits.

And with that, I'm out of this thread. You obviously think you know more than everyone else, so no sense continuing to waste my time.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I have seen alot of mares get very nasty during their heat cycles. Pushy squeeling biting mean mares. But have seen many of them turn around and be totally different when put on REGU MATE 
But I would follow up with a vet like MLS said just to make sure there isnt anything going on. 
I wouldnt breed her though like others have said. 
Seeking a trainer is not a bad idea but start with vet first then move on.
I do not see no need to just get rid of her. You need to become alfa mare with her though. I love Clinton Anderson methods as well as Stacey Westfalls. 
good luck be safe 
TRR


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

You mentioned not having a trailer to get to the vet. I have never once taken a horse to the vet. Vets make house calls.  It isn't that much more expensive, unless it is an after hours emergency call. And it is much less expensive than a trailer. 

Call around and see if one can come out. If she is worth the world to you, then she is worth a vet call.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Good lord, calm down people. While I don't think an uncontrolled horse should be bred either, there are nicer ways of telling people your opinion. You don't need to jump down the OPs throat or harass her. And before someone says they are just offering advice or whatever and not being rude, please don't bother. I agree with 90% of you, I just think many of you are being a bit harsh. 

ANYWAY, I'm in the same situation as you. My mare is quite a handful- about 50% of the time. The other half she's a perfect angel. All hell just breaks loose on her bad days and we both end up frustrated. I'm having my old trainer come ride her on Sunday as she's ridden her a few times before and could at least handle her a little better than me when she acts up. I've been contemplating selling her to someone who has more patience than I do, but like you I'd be heartbroken to have to get rid of her so I'm opting to get more professional help. 

When and how does she act up? Is it on the ground, or when riding? Does she pull away from you when you lead her, or does she get in your space? Does she buck/rear when you ride her? Is she better off the farm or in a different environment? These things are very important. The first step would be have a vet check her out for any illnesses or injuries. If she's worse when you're getting ready to ride and when you actually ride, she may be sore and knows that work=pain. That can cause a ton of behavior issues. Even professionally fit tack can cause pain, so check that all out too. I admittedly don't know as much about illnesses that can cause severely bad behavior as I probably should, but I know lymes is very common and can present it's symptoms is many ways, including behavior problems. 

After you've ruled out any physical reasons for the issues, get an EXPERIENCED TRAINER. Your best friend may be fantastic around horses herself, but it's a lot different than finding the errors in your handling and being able to explain how to fix them. When Roxy had problems loading, my trainer noticed I dropped my hand about an inch when I wanted her to go forward; that small movement alone that most people wouldn't think twice about was enough to make her stop loading regardless of any other influence. Since correcting that, as well as a few other very minor handling errors, she self loads perfectly. 

You need to be confident and send out the right vibes to your horse. If you're nervous or unsure, your horse WILL take advantage of that and you're never going to be able to fix the problems. If that's the case, you're going to need to either drastically change yourself, or sell her. I know with my mare I am perfectly capable of handling her, I just get frustrated and need a little help sometimes. But I'm confident and determined to make her ALWAYS realize that while she may be a lot bigger than me, I'm in charge. If you don't feel you can do that with your mare, you're never going to be successful. 

Also, as others have mentioned hormonal supplements may help. But speaking from past experience, they definitely don't usually make a difference with every horse. Roxy has been on practically every supplement in all the local tack stores and the only thing that helps at all is Perfect Prep, which she gets before competitions to help take the edge off. My sister's gelding is a bit spooky and has a few problems, so he's on mare magic. It's worked wonders for him and he's a totally different horse, however he also has chronic lymes and treating that to help bring the levels down played a big part in his change too. I've not found mare magic to make a bit of difference with my mare. Her problems aren't hormonal, it's just her personality. She didn't inherit the behaviors from her bloodlines, and she was just as bad with her old owner and every trainer I've ever taken her too. She can be a pain and she definitely isn't for everyone, but for those that can control her she's a lot of fun... I'd suggest writing down how each day goes with her too to see if there's any quarilations (sp?) with her heat cycles. Depo shots can make a big difference in some mares, though I noticed no changes in my mare. 

If you can give more specifics I'd love to try to help you, good luck!


----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)

I just wanted to post an update about my mare, she is as perfect as can be. My best friend and I completely fixed her. I ride her bare back again. Im just going to ignore Speed Racer, she dosnt seem to want to help me out by calling me names. Thanks to everyone who supported me on the way, like I said selling her was out of the option.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm glad she has worked out for you. It's a great feeling.


----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I'm glad she has worked out for you. It's a great feeling.


thanks :wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

"All's well that ends well" is the old saying. Glad things worked out for you.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad things worked out for you!

Sidenote : your breast collar is too loose on the bottom clip that hooks to her girth. Just tighten ut a few inches and you're good to go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

